# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  częste oddawanie moczu+przerywany strumień+nagłe parcia+popuszczanie moczu+moczenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam 23 i od kilku tygodni obserwuję u siebie niepokojące objawy:
-siusiam kilkanaście razy dziennie przerwanym strumieniem, kropelkowo, mam problemy z rozpoczęciem i skończeniem mikcji. podczas oddawania moczu nie odczuwam żadnego bólu.
-zdarzają mi się nagłe parcia, jeśli mam dalej do toalety zdarza mi się "po drodze" popuścić mocz
-kilka dni temu parcie na mocz obudziło mnie w nocy, co wydało mi się dość niepokojące, bo nie piłam wieczorem.
-najgorsze nastąpiło wczoraj: po raz pierwszy odkąd pamiętam zmoczyłam się w nocy.
Wiem, że muszę iść do lekarza, ale w tej chwili jestem za granicą i tutaj nie mogę. Bardzo się niepokoję. Co to może być? Jak wygląda urologiczne badanie kobiet? Co powinnam zrobić?
Dziękuję za rady!

----------

